# J.L. Lester 2nd Youth hunt



## CAnderson (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone else's kid drawn fort the 2nd youth hunt at Lester?

It'll be the first time we've been there, but plan to hunt it hard and possibly camp out. If anyone would like to team up shoot me a PM.

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bambibuster21 (Nov 22, 2017)

if you plan on camping, camp at the clubhouse. you can use the bathroom with a shower. DNR us very accommodating with these hunts. No need to bring fire wood, just ask the guys running the hunt where some is at. they planted 5 food plots recently and will gladly show you where they are if you ask. If you don't want to hunt food plots, they can put you on the deer if you just ask them. Don't worry about dragging your deer once harvested. If its a long drag, they will go get it for you. There is a processor within 5 minutes of the wma so ne real need to bring big coolers with a lot of ice. Keith Vann's Processing if youd like to call them.  feel free to bring a tent or a camper. They may even let you run a drop cord to the clubhouse. Most of the techs can recommend good places to eat in nearby cedartown or Rockmart. once you get there and sign in, be sure to mark a place on the map where youre hunting. If you have any questions, call 706-295-6041 and ask to speak to one of the technicians that manage lester.


----------

